# I pushed the button...



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

I guess I got a happy trigger finger.. I just ebayed me a SG.. older model but new..g-400 series natural solid Mahogany set in neck, Man I need help.....

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=250732559440&si=lqPYt8WsHzJeGCk7FUOER1wVQ10%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT


----------



## bassguitarman (Nov 29, 2005)

That should be fun. Looks like a deal.


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST (Mar 6, 2006)

CRAPP I just bought a bridge Bare Knuckle Nailbomb for it...
http://www.bareknucklepickups.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_28&products_id=66

These things have more crunch than any available...


----------

